# Starfish parasite?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey I have a 2in sand shifting starfish in my tank, normally of course its under the sand but i noticed today as it was going across the glass that there is a small, something attached to its underside, i can't get a good pic of it, but it looks like a white, spiral shell, kinda like some of the hermit crabs have... but i don't have anything like that in my tank.. please tell me someone knows what it is????


----------

